# ATI Radeon HD 5830 Fills Price & Performance Gap



## topgear (Feb 26, 2010)

*The new DirectX 11 GPU for you if you've only got a $250 budget.*

AMD keeps on rolling out with the DirectX 11 GPUs from ATI. The company today introduced the ATI Radeon HD 5830 graphics card, which at $239 USD, fills the gap between the 5770 and 5850.

The Reference one 
*media.bestofmicro.com/X/N/239675/original/Radeon%205830%203_4.jpg


XFX Radeon 5830
*media.bestofmicro.com/,X-U-239682-3.jpg

Sapphire 5830
*media.bestofmicro.com/,X-T-239681-3.jpg

Gigabyte 5830
*media.bestofmicro.com/,X-J-239671-3.jpg

Powercolor 5830
*media.bestofmicro.com/radeon,X-L-239673-3.jpg

HIS 5830
*media.bestofmicro.com/,X-K-239672-3.jpg


"The ATI Radeon HD 5830 graphics card makes enthusiast-level performance even more accessible to gamers, adding another compelling choice to the award-winning ATI Radeon HD 5800 series," said Matt Skynner, vice president and general manager, AMD Graphics Division. "Cutting-edge features such as full DirectX 11 support, ATI Eyefinity multi-display capabilities and ATI Stream technology position the ATI Radeon HD 5830 graphics card to become a favorite with the gaming community."

We've put the Radeon HD 5830 through our own range of tests and found it to be a worthy offering, especially for those who were unable to find a Radeon HD 4890.



> *Incredibly similar gaming performance makes comparisons between the Radeon HD 5830 and Radeon HD 4890 easy. The similarities don't end there, as both cards were launched at similar price points. Almost certainly, given enough time and (hopefully) some competition, the Radeon HD 5830 will drop in price and deliver the same price/performance ratio that the Radeon HD 4890 has spoiled us with. And let us not forget that the 5830 delivers more than game performance alone. It uses half the idle power of the Radeon HD 4890, notably less power under load, and supplies us with all of the Radeon HD 5000-series goodies that make these new cards such an attractive prospect. Of course we're talking about Eyefinity triple-monitor gaming, bitstreaming high-def Blu-ray audio over HDMI, and DirectX 11 compatibility. On top of that the reference card is notably quieter than the 4890, although there is a compromise that has been made in the large size of the card.*



*www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ati-radeon-hd-5830,9744.html


*Performance Review & Benchmark* 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5830,2564.html

BTW, Some infor on it's size and power conmsumption :



> Note how the reference board dwarfs the Radeon HD 5850. I'm sure you might have heard this before, but size isn't everything. The *specifications suggest that the Radeon HD 5830 will use more power than the 5850, despite its lower gaming performance. At over 11 inches long,* the sheer size of this card might be a deterrent for many buyers. *Even the already-large Radeon HD 4890 is an inch smaller.*



BTW, From power usage test it consumes 10W less as compared to HD5850 but the performance difference is around 20-25% low.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2010)

Performance gap, yes, it fills but not price gap. HD5850 costs just 20$ more. A 210$ is a more valid price tag. Certainly not 240$-250$


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow...@wat price tag will it be in LT Road???


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2010)

HD4890 is just as powerful. Not a good accelerator to get. Price performance ratios are not correct. Unless the price for this part comes down..!


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 26, 2010)

great looking card but not great price... if it costed arnd $210 then it would have been a perfect gap filler...


----------

